# Citric acid distiller cleaner ok for porcelain pan?



## kcminneus (Sep 4, 2014)

We have a water distiller and use citric acid crystals to clean it. I need to get the hard-water coating off an old porcelain-coated steel pan I typically use for humidifying on our woodstove in the cold months. Any ideas about the risk of breaking down the porcelain where there are a few small chips in the porcelain? What about white vinegar? I only hesitate on the vinegar because I had a bummer experience when I used a vinegar water solution in a galvanized bucket and it completely stripped the galvanizing off and rusted the heck out of it. Obviously galvanizing and porcelain aren't the same, but there ares those chips in the porcelain, with the steel underneath.... 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I believe porcelain a clay glass type mix and I wouldn't think vinegar would hurt it much. I'd stay away from comet type cleansers wouldn't want to scratch it.


----------



## kcminneus (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, Airdrop. My primary concern is really the steel underneath the porcelain, exposed where it is chipped in a couple of small spots.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

White vinegar is fine. I use WV to clean my whole house top to bottom and have yet to have any issues with my porcelain fixtures in the bathroom. I even let it sit over night to remove lime build up.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Where do you get your citric acid?


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Tagged. It's hard to find where I'm from.
Heading to the US end of the month so I can pick some up.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure about elsewhere but I get citric acid from my soap making supplies shop here in australia. I buy in 10lb bags.


----------

